# Hello from England!



## Lissa (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a few weeks and have just found this site _amazing_ for all the advice and lovely people on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I've got so much inspiration from all the looks. I love makeup but am not the most creative with it so it's wonderful to see what it can really do in the right hands! Thanks everyone. I would love to do an FOTD so will practice a bit more then show my face


----------



## Janice (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Lissa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to you sharing your lovely FOTD's with us soon.


----------



## Pei (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey hey Lisa!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## juli (Feb 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Lisa!  Welcome to specktra!  Hope to see you around the fourms!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, I'm really looking forward to ur posts very soon!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey!  I spent most of my life in Oxford and I still go there regularly to visit my mother who lives in Abingdon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps we should arrange an Oxford Specktra meet-up some time.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 15, 2007)

WELCOME!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Lissa (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Hey! I spent most of my life in Oxford and I still go there regularly to visit my mother who lives in Abingdon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps we should arrange an Oxford Specktra meet-up some time. Welcome aboard!_

 
Hi! I used to work near Abingdon, it's a small world sometimes! That would be great, I don't know any MAC fanatics round here. I actually live close to Woodstock at the moment. Thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

*Patiently waiting for an FOTD* Welcome!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 28, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

*Welcome!  I'm from the US but I'll be visiting London for the first time this fall & I'm so excited!



*


----------

